# 2007 Nissan Versa/ Tiida stock alarm issues.



## Whiteshadow45 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys,

I'm turning to this forum because i haven't found any info on the subject.
Sometimes when i lock/unlock the car the beep sounds are different ... sometimes 1 sometimes 2-3 or beeps that i never heard before...
I talked to a Nissan service closest to my area but they told me to bring the car in.
Because of my work i can't do that right now.

If you have any idea of what those beeps mean please reply, or maybe if there's a beep code chart out there.

Thanks


----------

